# Question



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I bought a cheery chick nipple waterer. Can't teach an old dog new tricks? I can't get my chickens to even look at this waterer. I tried putting some yogurt on the nipples to entice them but didn't work. Any suggestions? I'm thinking about returning it.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Perhaps you could "stick-it" somewhat open (with a toothpick, perhaps) to let it drip occasionally.
THAT _might_ get the chicken's attention. ???
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have other water options? 

If so they may not "Look" for the nipple waterer ...

Just a thought.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have always removed the other water sources. I will stay there a while and flick the nipple with my finger to let them hear the noise it makes and see water coming out. I have never had a bird not figure it out using this method. If one figures it out, I walk away. Chicken see, chicken do. Just from my personal experiences.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Circle_U_Farm said:


> I have always removed the other water sources. I will stay there a while and flick the nipple with my finger to let them hear the noise it makes and see water coming out. I have never had a bird not figure it out using this method. If one figures it out, I walk away. Chicken see, chicken do. Just from my personal experiences.


Have you shot an email to the manufacturer to see how they suggest? Or go to their page on facebook and get customer suggestions. Then let us know!! You can be our expert!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I also place mine where they just have to reach up for it, just above where there beak is in its normal position when they are looking up.


----------

